# Tarapoto Imitator



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*We had this 'odd' fellow come out of the water a couple of weeks ago.
It seems to be doing well, pounding down springtails and fruit flies.*


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Whoa! Look at that spine! :shock: Very cool there...

~Ash


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow! That is really cool! Are you going to try to breed it with a normal frog, or what?


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Very interesting frog!
I like how you can see inside to the organs.

Keep us updated on this little buggers develpoment.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

wow!! that's simply amazing.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Translucent Imaitator very strange but nice.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Wow!
Coolest looking albino PDF I've ever seen!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Tadpole picture showing it's 'inderds'.*


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Very cool!

It looks like an alien tadpole.

Is this your first mutant ?

You should record its growth and compare it to one of its clutchmates and keep us posted.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Also,
Is the proper term for this genetic mutation "albino"?

Can you get a close up of the eye?


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

It's definately an albino-- no melanin in sight.

Very cool frog. Let us know how it does.


----------



## darkpilatus (May 25, 2006)

The proper term is amelanistic. Lacking black pigment.


----------



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

He's fascinating! I hope he does well! I wonder what a belly shot would look like... Congrats!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frog, can you get a bellie shot?


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

Can i buy him lol? How much would a frog like that be? :?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Jeremiah,
here are a couple of shots of the eye, about as closs as I could get to it.



















Nicole, Julio, here is a belly shot. Not as transparent as I thought it would be.










It was 5 days behind it's clutchmate coming out of the water.*


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

thats is quite the little bugger you have there


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

very cool that yellow coloration is awsome


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks like he's gold-plated, very nice.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very wild... and great pictures.


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

yet another oddball. This is the coolest looking one imo.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I agree, very unique. Wonder if this has happened to anyone else. My favorite albino PDF I've ever seen.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Great pics! that guy is awesome, I agree with it being a favorite.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*The gold netting on this little one is pretty intense, not very well represtented in the pictures
It will be interesting to see how this little one developes.

Thanks Kyle!

*


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Very interesting . Is it hitting food yet Cindy?

Rich


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *We had this 'odd' fellow come out of the water a couple of weeks ago.
> It seems to be doing well, pounding down springtails and fruit flies.*
> 
> 
> Yes Rich, it has been feeding well.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice! Is this albino or what? It still has the yellow though.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

dude that guy is awsome! hope he makes it all the way
he reminds me of a jelly belly jelly bean... after you eat all the sugar off it :mrgreen:


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> [quote="Vivarium Concepts":1q84z8qu]*We had this 'odd' fellow come out of the water a couple of weeks ago.
> It seems to be doing well, pounding down springtails and fruit flies.*
> 
> 
> Yes Rich, it has been feeding well.


[/quote:1q84z8qu]

Whoops, guess I was too stunned by the pics to read.
Glad it is doing well . Very cool. Beautiful and strange and the same time.

Rich


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

:shock: Amazing!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Albino is a slang/laymen's term for amelanistic (lacking melanin - in this case melanophores and all the black/brown coloration) but some of the "looser" definitions can have it mean any pigmentation mutation. This is a classic amelanistic that seems to be pretty much everything, even the insides.

The yellow coloration on thumbnails is a mix of xanthophores (red, yellow, orange) and iridiphores (can be any color but usually responsible for whites and blues, anything that is that metalic/iridescent coloration). Since this frog doesn't seem to have a serious mutation in their development, those pigments are fine. Since the frog was basically black, the skin is now transluscent.. pretty interesting. I suspect the belly is not as clear because of iridiphores being all over the belly. Hopefully he has enough iridiphores in his iris' s o that he doesn't have sight issues (makes me worry about flash).


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Looks like we are going to have another morphing soon!




























The first is a little over two months OTW, and is doing great.

*


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

so lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, i wish i can get my hand on one like that!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Those albinos are truly amazing. It must be a real treat to see them in person.

Great shots too, Cindy. Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow...that is amazing.
Candy


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Great shots! That's a point-n-shoot getting all that detail!


----------



## cunomor (Apr 12, 2008)

This is how "designer morphs" start in the snake and gecko world.....

Very interesting. I guess that would be amelanistic. Whatever, that's very cool looking. You should definitely keep up with his lineage, growth, etc.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Cindy.........how about an updated pic on your first one.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

wow! still waiting on the accession form :wink:


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, that is very cool.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Mike, they are definitely 'different'! They remind me of the visable model kits we used to assemble as kids, they had human bodies, but I don't remember a frog.

Gary, I'll get an updated photo, maybe sitting on a bromeliad *wink wink*.


Lee, I will have to work on that when I get caught up..........HAHAHAHA!*


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Cindy,
out of curiosity, are the adults that are producing these frogs related?


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

Are you going to pair them together and try to breed the trait out?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Dane,
my breeding group is a 2.2, and they came from a 2.2 breeding group. Hard to say.
Jayson,
as for breeding the offspring, we currently have no plans.
*


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

definitely update us on the original one. seems like your pairs have some unique recessive trait.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Took the kids and had their picture made today.












The oldest one is approx 12 weeks OTW, the little one morphed a few days ago.












This is one of the females




*


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

nice i was waiting on an update on those guys


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok, have to admite... kinda creepy to see the vertabrae on the youngest one. Very interesting to see the lack of pigment to tha degree!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Sorry about them standing on their heads (thanks Photobucket!).









This looks better.


Corey, that backbone is not nearly as creepy as their eyes!
*


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

:shock: speechless


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

What, you mean the demonic red glare? Sorry Cindy, I can take the weird red eyes better than the back bone... don't know what it is...

And as my mom would say, they look like raw chicken with fat on them :lol:


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like the older one is gaining some color , or some pigment rather? Is it , or is it just the pic?

Incredible frog ...Thanks for the pics and keep us updated...


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I like those! No one else can say they have one JUST LIKE IT! :wink: I wonder if the recessive trait will have an effect on anything else. . . Hmmm, only time will tell.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If you're talking about how the older animal isn't as "see thru" as the younger, it's not pigment as much as there being more tissue between the skin and the bones now... they aren't clear, just opaque, and you layer enough opaque and they are no longer nearly so transluscent... I noticed this in a leopard frog I had that was lacking iridiphores... belly was clear, but as it grew the belly was harder to see into because the skin was thicker.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification. That makes a lot of sense...


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

WILD, and I agree seeing the spine through the skin is really neat.


----------



## Clownfrog7 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh wow thats amazing i i want one!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Ooooooo 

I'd love to see some updated pics of these two... Gimme pics!!


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

That's very cool, glad to see it's doing well!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Do you think you'll have more of these to sell in the future?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice, not only one but you have two.


----------

